# Avoiding Speed Cameras - Trick of the Trade



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is a little trick that I perhaps shouldn’t be sharing with too many of you as the powers that be may intervene and close the loophole. Oh well, here it is…

In order to avoid getting nicked by traditional forward facing speed cameras (Big box that films the back of your car), do the following. Have a new rear number plate made up with one digit or letter being different from the original. Leave the front number plate the same, and make sure you are up to date on the tax front with the correct registration number on the tax disc.

You are now effectively camera proof.

Oh my God, I hear you cry, what if I’m found out??? - Well, read on…

1. It is very unlikely that a copper is going to notice that your cars rear plate is one digit out, if he / she is simply looking around the car and not running a vehicle check.

2. If he / she does run a vehicle check (spot check / being tailed etc), and your Skyline comes up as a Nissan Micra, simply pull the ‘sorry officer, the plate was smashed and I had to get a new one and the garage must have made a mistake’ routine. As long as your front plate and tax have the correct registration, the maximum you can get charged with is a ‘seven day wonder’, with you having to produce the ‘new’ plate (actually the old original from the attic) at an MOT station and get your ticket stamped. This is also very unlikely to happen, as the office will more than likely just ask you to get it fixed (too much paperwork).

There are no points and no fines associated with this ‘crime’.

I know that the above advice could be construed by many as reckless and irresponsible, but sod it, we as drivers are an oppressed species who need every help they can get in a world that’s becoming more big brother / nanny state every day.

I hope that helps and I hope it saves a few licence points.

Rupert


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Wouldn't consider that irresponsible - just safeguarding your interests (coming from someone who is possibly facing a ban at the moment). 
I'm not sure that it would be so easy to convince them (or a magistrate) that it was a mistake - if you know about a scam, you can be pretty sure the police have come across it too.

Phil


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Let me assure you, it does work...*

Well it's worked for me on two seperate occassions...


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

hmmm......could be good for me!


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

So what happens when your car is nicked,your stolen car drives past plod who maybe looking for your Skyline but see the number plate is different so they leave it..Also how would you feel if you found out someone is already doing this with your plates....


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ah ha...*

Then you're in the shit...

...although I'm not too sure what you mean about 'Someone already doing it with your plates?'.

I also guess that PC plod seeing your (vary rare and correctly coloured) Skyline going past with a plate that is only one digit out, will probably take chase thinking his eyes were on the blink.

Rupert


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

bit of a difficult scam if your plates are N1 GTR or as near as !


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*hmm...*

...not too sure of the point - the only thing I am reasonable sure on is that I am unlikely to be nicked by a traditional speed camera - certainly don't feel the need to wear a different plate for protection! Of much more concern to me would be the specs type camera (much stealthier, and if they start putting them over large distances I'd be in trouble!) and actually being lasered/radared/timed etc by the police, this is a much bigger worry and I'm not convinced there is much I can to avoid it


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

you have a point there polarb... the specs cameras are the ones we need to avoid... calculating average speed is an evil way to book people!! but, do they actually use them, i thought there was a complaint about them infinging on peoples privacy or something, cameras taking mugshots of each person as they drive past etc...


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Good points...*

You are correct about the issues involving private plates, and yes it's not much good against other types of speed detection equipment however, if you live in the London area you must have been caught (perhaps nothing came of it) simply driving along, not thinking and getting flashed by a camera you probably even knew was there. It's for these instances this is a good tactic.

Rupert


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

*Good scam.*

I've heard of a similar thing but a lot more underhanded and a little nasty for someone else.

People have been getting speeding tickets, parking offenses etc for places and times they haven't been. On investigation it was obvious that someone else was driving around with the same type/colour car as them but with thier number plate!

Works but cruel!!!!! WOuldn't work with GTR boys as we all pretty much meet each other every few months.


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

One other option is erm not to speed - Past the cameras of course 

http://ukgatso.com/index_files/mainpage.htm
http://www.abd.org.uk/cameras/map.htm

if your going to go a new route use the above to suss out if your going to get any of the little beggers 

Re Specs one thing that is interesting is that the new ruling where cameras can only be placed in accident blackspots. This ruling comes out in a year or so and the police have to remove any cameras that they cannot prove are accident black spots- Specs dont really have a chance with this as they cover whole stretches of roads..


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Good news...*

That is fantastic news. Believe it or not, I am actually a fan of cameras, when used properly. The simple fact is that a well-placed highly visible camera WILL slow the traffic down as it passes. QED: Put highly visible cameras in areas when you need the traffic to slow down for safely sake i.e. accident black spots, outside schools, through villages.

The cameras that really get my back up are like the ones found on the A40 between Oxford and Cheltenham, hidden behind signposts half way down a one-mile straight.

Rupert


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*ru..*

I think it is a bloddy marvellous idea and I am off to my number plate man soon. 
Anything to help out against those bloody cameras!
How the motor? Still thinking about that run...
Unreal. 

NLW


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Getting all pumped up...*

The 'Old Dog' is down with Abbey at the moment having more power extracted in time for ten of the best.

Rupert


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Be afriad.*

Be very afriad!!


----------



## Duncan IV (Jan 15, 2002)

Some good ideas here

But when i go for a mad blast in the Evo i usually see forward facing cameras,the ones where the ****s hide in the bushes or at the end of a nice straight.So what i do is have 2 plates,one dinky one for town/normal driving and one thats snapped in half.
When you go into the country on a sunday for a good scratch,remove the dinky plate and hide it and get out your snapped plate and leave it off the car but in the car.

You get pulled"my plate smashed and havnt got a new one yet"
(you do get a ****ocking,but its worth it)

And when you see the look on the coppers face as he sits behind his camera and gets you only to realise you have no number plate its a picture,a nice wave as you go past goes down well


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Duncan - I love it 

If only the Micra had the power to get away with such antics lol

The only worry with a "fake" plate as rupert suggested (good idea tho!) is that the pigs may think your about to do a petrol station scam-splash and dash. Especially at the rate you guys get through fuel! Thats my only concern...

Rob


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Snapped plate genius!*

What a brilliantly obvious idea. Snapped plate coupled with dodgy rear plate, and you’re invincible with regard to all camera action.

Right – Off to get a new front plate after breaking the old one…

Rupert


----------



## Duncan IV (Jan 15, 2002)

Glad you liked my idea guys

Have fun,give the coppers a two finger salute as you go past

  

Vennuth,i'm sure some of these guys will have a spare pair of turbos that you could use


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

I have been following this one with interest!

I have been using a Camera Detector for 4 years now and will not get in a car with out one. I am sure I would be on a boat to Auz with out it! 

the best and most informed site I have come across is http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/ 

I understand your point about the mixing the Rear plate (and was just thing which Number Tiger would mix up will it be the 6 or the 6 or the 6 )

The are some good test on Number Plate Covers that if you read the tests seem to work and also the draw backs of these I think that the Detector is the best way to start but hey will not get specs or Vascar 

Another way is to Reg your car in the Name of a Limited Company That of course you run! when the Ticket comes, it must have been that guy (give a name) who has just been booted and his last known address is ....... and you will not hear any more 

the up side of this is you are not messing up if you get your car nicked or stopped buy the roadside

The number plate trick needs to be backed up so if you are going to run this one I would say order two from different places one Right one Wrong then you will have paper work you can show with the right info on for your car.

I would like to see some radical reforms of the speeding and road rules in the UK Soem you may like other you may hate but just for fun here we go!

1. any one court speeding around Schools between 7am to 9pm 
Will be Shoot by the road side in the head ( think that mite work )

2. no one in the out side lane that has under 250BHP and going slower than 120mph and No Deisels 

3.No speed limits after 1AM through to 5AM 

4. open racing on different Motorways around the UK on Sundays once a month

5.the teaching of children that roads are not safe for them to be on!

6. Car theft (will have to be the Built in the head by the side of the road again)

7. Old People will have to take a test at 65 and 70 Ect 

8. Drink and Drugged drivers (bet you can guess this one!) 

9. No Busses in London as they slow it all down

10. Parking to be Free in all the places that you see are safe to park, but for the excavate amount of Yellow lines you can't. This will stop half the cars in London from driving around all day looking for some were to park!

If you have any more to add I will put them forward to my Transport Minister

Regards 

Bruce :smokin:


----------



## SimonEvo Xtreme (Jul 26, 2002)

While I like the broken number plate for forward facing camaras, SPECS present a real problem. I have been told that the SPECS cannot read square number plates like you see on Evos. It might be an Urban Legend and, no, I haven't tried it or want to until I have a reliable answer as to whether it is correct.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The only way to beat specs is by falsehood, plain and simple. Or what I posted earlier dual names on the owners details, and even then they have photos of the driver.

We have DUTY to report all specs sites on some forum or another to safeguard ourselves and fellow drivers.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

This is getting absolutely f***ing ridiculous. Doesnt it infuriate you that there are cameras that can put your livelyhood at stake by loosing you your job, or possibly even presenting you with a custodial sentance? And for what? Because you travelled faster than the imaginary limit for that road. 

Once out of city centres/residential areas and once past 12pm there shouldnt be cameras in operation anywhere. 

If everyone banded together and refused to pay insurance, or everyone deliberately sped through traps the system would come down. If they keep it up we WILL loose and end up giving up quick cars. Then it will be the CO2 emmissions that will stop ALL petrol cars. Then it will be "new" electric cars which will be in-built with restrictors that limit your speed to that of the limit on the road. 

EVERYONE should just speed through EVERY camera they can see with false plates on. They wont be able to handle it. It willl be like the "splash-and-dash" craze when the petrol prices went up. There must be something we can all do. There was another interesting idea presented by an evo reader (I think it was):

Once you get a speeding fine DO NOT PAY IT, make them take you to court, and if EVERYONE did it the courts wouldnt be able to handle it, they will have to abolish cameras if they dont bring money in, so dont pay the mother f***ers!

Having said this, i thoroughly agree with Bruce - ANYONE speeding round schools at 7am deserves the death penalty.

Rob


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Wow! I really do rant!

lol

Rob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Problem solved.

Register the car in Dubai. The cameras can't read Aarabic. Problem solved  

John


----------



## Duncan IV (Jan 15, 2002)

*It Pi***s me off!!!*

Vennuth

totally right with your points but at the end of the day we are Brits!!!We get Raped on prices of new cars,have the dearest fuel,have the dearest road tax,have the most speed cameras,go bankrupt paying car insurance,have the worst condition roads,and what do we do about it?
Bugger All.

we all sit back and pay the fat cats!!!

We need to make a stand against the goverment,dont buy road tax unless the roads are in good condition,rip out speed cameras that arnt called for in areas that are safe to speed given the time/conditions.

All in all a boycott is in order!
Remember what happend with the dreaded "Poll Tax"!!! there were marches everywhere,t-shirts with Bo****ks to the Poll Tax on them,loads of people refused to pay.We had the baillifs around a few times
In the end it was abolished but sneakily came back in the guise of council tax 

Would love to start the boycott now but we need the majority of car drivers to join us 

Duncan


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Duncan - Im totally with you. But if this is all the support we can get from a performance car drivers site then I dont think we have much chance gaining general support  

Ive been sorely tempted to "deface" camers near me that are totally inaproriate and are clearly positioned to create revenue and not to save lives (country lane, NO houses, just round a mild bend where it cant be seen) etc etc

Come on people, show some ideas! This is your basic freedom that is at stake, not just the ability to go out and have fun in your car.

Rob


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Nice one Claudius, (V-bird here) waltz onto a web-site and bite some ones ankle straight-away---quality.

Hope I find you're well mate.


----------



## SimonEvo Xtreme (Jul 26, 2002)

OMG! Claudius is here!


----------



## Duncan IV (Jan 15, 2002)

*numero uno sexy assassin*

Claudius

get back over to the mlr because your number 1 buddy Moses is missing you 



numero uno sexy assassin achtung baby ich liebe Evo's etc etc etc...........

 


Duncan IV


----------

